# Gt Dyno and old Bmx bikes high prices. Will it last??



## 1937Zenith (Sep 25, 2021)

Just wanted to hear other thoughts on the topic. I’ve noticed since the start of the pandemic that old Bmx bikes especially dynos and GT values went through the roof! 2-3 years ago you could get a early 90s Gt performer for $200 now everyone wants $1000-$3000 for em and they are getting it. My question is do you guys/ gals think these bikes will continue to go up in value or is this just a bubble soon to pop?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

the demand will be high until the people who rode BMX as kids die.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 25, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the demand will be high until the people who rode BMX as kids die.



Exactly. My guess is give it a couple of years and the prices will level off. I have a few BMX and am debating if I should sell or hang on to them.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

before my recent journey back into old bikes and learning of the CABE a buddy of mine 10 years younger than me spent a buttload of money putting together either a duplicate of his old BMX or rebuilding it. BMX started about when I stopped being a kid on a 20" bike so I know nothing about it.. I thought he was nuts, now I find out he is not the only one and I'd bet his bike is worth way more today than when he built it 10 years ago.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 25, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the demand will be high until the people who rode BMX as kids die.



I kind of thought the same thing I just thought it was weird how quickly they went up. They always had some value/ collectibility but seems within a year or so they tripled in value


----------



## 1937Zenith (Sep 25, 2021)

marching_out said:


> Exactly. My guess is give it a couple of years and the prices will level off. I have a few BMX and am debating if I should sell or hang on to them.



Same here. That’s the reason I asked the question because I have a beautiful Dyno Detour as well as lots of Gt parts, mags etc. that i wanted to keep but I am contemplating selling because the prices are so high. Just not sure if I’m gonna be kicking myself down the line wishing I held onto them


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 25, 2021)

High prices on vintage bmx stuff is nothing new.some people are high when they price things.a good way to see what its really selling for is to search sold listings on ebay.not everything is super high,just the rare stuff.and yes its not going anywhere.70s and 80s bmx will be collected and money spent till my generation is gone.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 25, 2021)

... like Ford Model A's. people buy restored ones and build hot rods out of them because a large percent of the guys that like them original are gone now.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 25, 2021)

I grew up in the 80s 90s and bmx magazines had the high end bikes in the 1500-2000 dollar range even back then....which I think lead to their downfall especially when the big names started to be made overseas.


----------



## HobbyTimeSeattle (Oct 2, 2021)

The Sting-Ray market hasn't dropped. So what makes you think BMX prices are going to fall off? 

Our generation has money now. Just a sign of the times. People want what they had as kids. Keeps them young.


----------

